# Green tea



## naimitsukai (May 23, 2005)

one of my friends said that drinking alot of green tea and water will flush your system out. it this true?


----------



## brainwreck (May 23, 2005)

don't know about this, bu t i know it can do you well

greetz


----------



## cincy boy (May 24, 2005)

It will clean you out but boil the water and dont add any sweetners


----------



## naimitsukai (May 24, 2005)

thanks. any idea how fast it'll clean you out. a week?


----------



## sexybeast (May 29, 2005)

it takes long than that, probably around 2 or 3


----------



## joe blow (May 30, 2005)

The idea is to take the test one-two hours after you drink alot.  That way your pissing mostly water or green tea as the case may be.  Take a few pees before you get there though so its not your first pee after flushing.


----------

